# Dart frogs and loud music



## skoomd (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey all. Not sure if this has been asked before, but it is something that has been kind of bugging me - Do dart frogs mind loud music? My frogs are in my bedroom where I blast a 500w subwoofer and 2 70w satellite speakers for 8-12 hours a day, and it can get pretty loud. I have seen my frogs react when the subwoofer pounds hard but not in a negative way. It just kind of catches them off guard if you know what I mean. 

Can the loud sound hurt them in any way?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It's been asked a few times. Try the search function.

The consensus seems to have been (from what I recall) that it isn't an issue.

s


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

I remeber reading years ago that frogs only hear certain frequencies. I had a white's tree frog that would call everytime i played a certain ambient track.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

skoomd said:


> Hey all. Not sure if this has been asked before, but it is something that has been kind of bugging me - Do dart frogs mind loud music? My frogs are in my bedroom where I blast a 500w subwoofer and 2 70w satellite speakers for 8-12 hours a day, and it can get pretty loud. I have seen my frogs react when the subwoofer pounds hard but not in a negative way. It just kind of catches them off guard if you know what I mean.
> 
> Can the loud sound hurt them in any way?


I'd be more worried about your neighbors burning your house down. hah hah

For real though, with a subwoofer that size I'd be more concerned that it was set up in a way that didn't vibrate their tank. I'd think that would bother them much more than the sound. People play loud music in front of their dogs and dogs hear much better than frogs I'd assume.


----------



## SwampMan (Jun 26, 2015)

Mavpa said:


> For real though, with a subwoofer that size I'd be more concerned that it was set up in a way that didn't vibrate their tank. I'd think that would bother them much more than the sound.


I agree with this. The vibration is probably not doing them any good. It may make for 'nervous' frogs, whether you can see it or not.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mantella71 said:


> I remeber reading years ago that frogs only hear certain frequencies. I had a white's tree frog that would call everytime i played a certain ambient track.


My white's tree frog will frequently call when I'm watching sports on TV! 

Skoomd, I'm not sure of the degree of frequencies that dart frogs can hear, it would be interesting to find that out. But yeah, I'm not sure if the vibrations would affect them or not. I play loud music with good bass occasionaly, and I haven't noticed problems with any of my animals, but I'm not sure if it affects them negatively or not. If you're worried about it, move it to a location further away from the speakers or limit the amount of bass coming from the speakers.

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasr4 (Jan 30, 2015)

My imitators began calling for the first time when i played some led zeppelin near the vivarium.


----------



## AbeV (Jul 12, 2015)

thomasr4 said:


> My imitators began calling for the first time when i played some led zeppelin near the vivarium.


Now those are some classy frogs!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

A few of my frogs call more and get very excited when I watch football and the crowd noise gets loud. They also seem to enjoy loud rock music with high pitched guitars or maybe that's just me.....


----------

